# My new carriers for Etsy



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi guys....I finally finished the carriers and blakets and took pics today, so.....I thought I would share before I get them up in my etsy shop tommorrow.



















Lori


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

Cute! I especially like the second one.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

What is the link to your etsy shop or your username. Just incase....

Thanks. Your work is SO lovely!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Bethany said:


> Cute! I especially like the second one.


Thanks soo much  I enjoy making them.

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Quinn said:


> What is the link to your etsy shop or your username. Just incase....
> 
> Thanks. Your work is SO lovely!


Thanks  Here ya go
www.thevintagebitch.etsy.com


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

You have a lot of time into these, don't you??? What are you selling them for, if you don't mind me asking? They are just gorgeous. You are very talented.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> You have a lot of time into these, don't you??? What are you selling them for, if you don't mind me asking? They are just gorgeous. You are very talented.


Thanks soooo much. They sell anywhere from $110.00 and up.

Lori


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

You do beautiful work. I love the mix of fabrics you use.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks soo much guys. I am SOOOOO EXCITED!!! They both sold already  

Lori


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, they sure did and I got the first one, I can't wait to get it. I'm so excited, I've wanted one since I first saw them and will most likely get another one a little later on.


----------



## Tone (Mar 13, 2009)

They are very cute, I especially liked the pink one


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I liked the pink one also but I wasn't fast enought to get that one, but the one I got is really beautiful also.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Gisele said:


> I liked the pink one also but I wasn't fast enought to get that one, but the one I got is really beautiful also.


Hee heee.....I'm soo excited for you. I think you will really love the beige one. It will go with alot. It is one of my favorites to date 

Lori


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

wow I would love to be able to make something like that! the second one is beautiful,I think I might try when I get a new sewing machine


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Wow! Simply amazing work as always!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Lori!! You are so talented. When can I put an order in for two more jackets for Aries and Sassie?


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

I still want one,I will try to make one but if it doesnt work I may be visiting your shop! what does the little label say?it looks like "vintage bitch" if thats what it says its cool!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm so mad I missed this! I love the totes... they are all so unique and pretty. I'm going to keep checking back.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Yep...it says "The Vintage Bitch" hee heee!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Maleighchi said:


> Lori!! You are so talented. When can I put an order in for two more jackets for Aries and Sassie?


Hey girl...as soon as I get more carriers made up I will let you know 

Lori


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

love that!!!! I got a new sewing machine yesterday that does numbers..alphabet and patterns..made bambi a little snuggle sack she loves it.will TRY to make an original bag later,she is so tiny all the bags i got for her are to big so will see what I can do,is there any where to get a pattern?


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

oh and on mine I wanna put "bambi with love"


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Ivy's Mom - your totes are absolutely beautiful and so unique. I would love to get one - do you have anymore available?


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, Ivy's mom I would love one as well please, please let us know when you have more available.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Ivy's Mom.....your carriers are beautiful!  Do you make up your own design or do you use a pattern? If you use a pattern, do you mind me asking what one you use?


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

very awesome carriers


----------

